

Dubious (Computer programmer) Deal, Cloaked by National Security Claim - credo
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/20/us/politics/20data.html?_r=1&hp=&pagewanted=all

======
talbina
>Mr. Montgomery’s former lawyer, Michael Flynn - who now describes Mr.
Montgomery as a "con man" - says he believes that the administration has been
shutting off scrutiny of Mr. Montgomery’s business for fear of revealing that
the government has been duped.

Can lawyers make such statements against former clients?

